# Name This Tune!



## seanduffy (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to post because I have the tune of a orchestral piece in my head but I have no idea what it is, and would like to find out the name and composer. I've tried to work it out on guitar but haven't done very well, but here it is anyway:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8698668/20140122 105046 pm.m4a

I know that whatever it is, the main melody is on strings, and it has a bit of a baroque sound to it, though I could be wrong about that. It's a very well known piece, so hopefully somebody will recognise it and be able to point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance!

Sean


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Is it supposed to be this?


----------



## seanduffy (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, thank you very much!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> Is it supposed to be this?


Maybe you heard the theme in Leonard Rosenman reworking of the Handel in the film Barry Lyndon.






Again more of the theme from one of the duel scenes in the film.


----------



## FilmMusic (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe the Sarabande was actually written for harpsichord a la this version http://www.uniquetracks.com/sarabande-from-suite-11.html


----------

